# Amano shrimp carrying eggs...



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Do a Google search, there is a page with full instructions on how to breed amano shrimp. You will need saltwater and micronized food source. Once they reach maturity you will need to re acclimate to freshwater. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/amp/


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

She will soon be rid of those eggs but you probably won't see any larva as they cannot develop anyway in fresh water. And she'll get berried again. I have a pair of amanos and the female is berried off and on.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

The eggs hatch in freshwater. The larvae require brackish or saltwater conditions to morph into miniature adults. Adults cannot handle full marine conditions and would die.

It takes anywhere from 15-50 days for the eggs to hatch. If she's been berried for 4-6 months, chances are, she may have dropped her eggs and/or they already hatched, then she immediately reberried without you noticing.



If there are fish in the same aquarium, then there is a good chance that the fish ate any babies that might have hatched... or, there's a possibility that the larvae/zoe were sucked up into the filter.


For comparison of how tiny the larvae/zoe are, here is a picture of a newborn (less than 24 hours old) vs an adult, berried female. (actually, she's the mother! and that zoe is from the last time she was berried! she dropped her eggs, molted and reberried all within 48 hours... I'm still finding new hatches... and it's been only a little over a week since she's been reberried)


----------

